# I just needed to share my beautiful little Serafina, Not a story, but just a picture.



## cantwait86

I love you so much my gorgeous little girl, and we miss you more and more as the days go by. You will always be my sunshine <3 :cry::cry:
 



Attached Files:







New July Pics 077-1.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 233


----------



## mhazzab

that's a lovely photo. I only have photos of my girls on their own and together...I never got one of me holding them and it's something I regret.

I'm so sorry for your loss and thank you for sharing your precious photo xx


----------



## Hellylou

Such a touching picture, thank you for sharing it.

So sorry for your loss, we are all here together for you and each other.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Andypanda6570

XOXO So sorry for your loss:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
Precious and beautiful picture :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## SarahJane

So sorry for your loss and thank you for sharing your beautiful girl. Those special moments will stay withyou forever xxxx


----------



## cantwait86

mhazzab said:


> that's a lovely photo. I only have photos of my girls on their own and together...I never got one of me holding them and it's something I regret.
> 
> I'm so sorry for your loss and thank you for sharing your precious photo xx

My heart goes out to you, and though I know how much it hurts to loose one baby, losing two has to be painful beyond words. If you ever want to chat, just send me a message anytime. :hugs::hugs:

I understand that feeling of regret, but you have to remember that we had such little time with our angel babies that things like pictures were the last thing that either you or I were thinking about. My husband took this picture, and I am very happy that he did. I personally have "regrets" about not videotaping our little serafina when she was born.


----------



## cantwait86

Thank you ladies, for letting me share our little Serafina-Jewel with you. She is in heaven, playing and giggling with all of your angel babies, I just know it. They have each other up there, and they all are watching over us down here on earth.


----------



## hawalkden

R.I.P Angel :)


----------



## fluffyblue

What a lovely touching picture and also a beautiful name - sleep tight angel xxx


----------



## Cassie10

Absolutely beautiful picture... Thank you for sharing it with us! :hugs:


----------



## pink_bow

Beautiful picture, thank you for sharing :hugs: xx


----------



## Groovychick

You have a beautiful little girl. :hugs:


----------



## cantwait86

Thank you ladies! You are ALL so strong, and Im happy I have a place to share little Serafina! We are all amazing mommies, to the most special little angels. If anyone ever needs to chat, about anything, feel free to email me anytime.


----------



## mhazzab

cantwait86 said:


> Thank you ladies! You are ALL so strong, and Im happy I have a place to share little Serafina! We are all amazing mommies, to the most special little angels. If anyone ever needs to chat, about anything, feel free to email me anytime.

i agree this is an amazing place, so sad we all had to meet but it's a real comfort during the hard times. 

if you ever want to talk about Serafina (what a beautiful name :) ) then I'm always here. Sometimes in the 'real' world it's hard to find people who will listen. Even though they weren't here for long, they are still our children and we are so proud of them xx


----------



## Samie18

My cousin had her little boy last Nov with the same condition. He was born at about 33 weeks and was with her for 5 days. We managed to meet him which was more than we expected. She has coped so well and my heart goes out to you having to go through the Same x


----------



## LovelyLeonara

> i agree this is an amazing place, so sad we all had to meet but it's a real comfort during the hard times.
> 
> I couldn't agree more!!! I absolutely loved the photo!!!
> 
> if you ever want to talk about Serafina (what a beautiful name :) ) then I'm always here. Sometimes in the 'real' world it's hard to find people who will listen. Even though they weren't here for long, they are still our children and we are so proud of them xx

I couldn't agree more!!! I absolutely loved the photo!!! So gorgeous! There is nothing stronger in this world than a mothers love for her child! 

The 'real world' :haha: yes, although i feel that at least we are talking about it, it's far more real than the people who feel ashamed to talk about such an awful loss 

As for being proud. I am so blessed to have even been able to hold this baby for 16 weeks! They are all such sensational souls who are now living and lighting up our hearts and heaven! :kiss::kiss::cloud9:


----------



## Monie30

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## WishingStar

Beautiful name and a beautiful little girl, god bless all our sleeping angels xx


----------



## Lanyloo

I'm so sorry for your loss x


----------



## kam78

What a beautiful picture! :flower:

It speaks volumes! All the love ... Wow ...

She is truly lucky to have you as her mom!!!:hugs:

Thank you for sharing your daughter with us!! Absolutely breaktaking....:winkwink:


----------



## bbforme

What a beautiful photo. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## KellyC75

:hugs:


----------



## kam78

Oooo I love this picture!! Such love :flower: 

She is perfect and beautiful! Thank you for sharing your daughter with us, just doing that helps you and helps us abundantly:hugs:

(Wish I'd gotten a pic of me with my Emma) .... :flower:


----------



## DueSeptember

:hugs:


----------



## dnlfinker

I am so sorry for your loss. 
I too lost our angel baby to a birth defect on July 29th 2011!


----------



## emk10

Beautiful picture, thanks for sharing x x x x


----------

